# wrap or paint?



## lance.bailey (Apr 1, 2019)

If changing the colour of a car, is wrap "good enough? I have seen some pretty sang good wraps and some pretty funky colours/iridescents in wraps, but when comparing wraps to a repaint when changing the colour of a car, the illusion of the wrap disappears when the door is opened. 

I hate the look of the inside sill when a wrapped door is opened. As my neighbour put it - "I don't like seeing the lie". 

Do all wraps end at the door edge? Paint can be made to any colour, can a wrap? Or do I just get "close enough"?


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Personally not a fan of wraps. From the mismatched colors when the doors and trunk open to the inevitable damage they take when they don’t hold up over time.


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

Most installers don’t do the inside of the door openings as they’re quite difficult to do. Wraps aren’t for everyone and they’re certainly not permanent, most will get 3-4 years out of them. Paint done right isn’t cheap either


----------



## lance.bailey (Apr 1, 2019)

TrevP said:


> Most installers don't do the inside of the door openings as they're quite difficult to do. Wraps aren't for everyone and they're certainly not permanent, most will get 3-4 years out of them. Paint done right isn't cheap either


yeah, I'm looking at 10 to 20 grand to get my non-tesla done. annoying but the only other option is "live with it" and I despise the colour.


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

lance.bailey said:


> yeah, I'm looking at 10 to 20 grand to get my non-tesla done. annoying but the only other option is "live with it" and I despise the colour.


I'll probably be sorry I asked but, How did you come to own a car whose colour you despise?


----------



## lance.bailey (Apr 1, 2019)

when I pre-paid/bought the car I was not shown the paint panel samples. I got a phone call and was told that I could just pick based on the computer images. I did not even know that there was a sample box with paint panel and sample colours. I only found out about "the box" when a different dealer recently showed it to me.

When the car arrived it was not a silver car (regardless of "silver" being part of the colour name). The car is off/dirty grayish white with the closest description I can come up with being "ejaculate white". I'm not really being sensational here, that really is what the colour looks like to me.

A number of things about the sale didn't go well (really not well at all), and the dealer has refused to help me with other car things except for a call coincidentally after I talked to corporate. Suddenly they were able to help me, but at this point I want nothing to do with that dealer.

At the end of the day, a new colour would "cleanse" the car in my mind and let me move on. right now I have a car with about 200km on it after 3 months of ownership. I don't drive it, I have no intention of driving it. I despise it every time I look at it.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Have you considered selling it and getting something else?
I believe used cars are still fetching top dollar.


----------



## Klaus-rf (Mar 6, 2019)

Wrapping the outside takes a few days at a good shop. And, typically, only the outside panels are color wrapped. Actual painting in a long, involved, detailed process and usually requires taking the trim off and maybe even removing the glass. 

If you're wanting a complete color change, then major disassembly of the car (most interior, lights, etc.) must be done to spray those areas. This all takes time and patience. 

I assume we're NOT talking an $100 paint job here.


----------



## lance.bailey (Apr 1, 2019)

garsh said:


> Have you considered selling it and getting something else?
> I believe used cars are still fetching top dollar.


yep, I priced it out. I actually phoned the dealer the very next morning and said can I get back the trade-in. I didn't want the cash I'd added, but I did want to get back what I felt was a better car in a number of aesthetic and safety factors. However they had already sold the trade-in. Chokes me because they chiseled me down on the trade-in and then sold it within hours, but as I said, the whole deal has a sour taste.

I could get 52K for the car wholesale if I traded it in on a Y


----------



## lance.bailey (Apr 1, 2019)

Klaus-rf said:


> I assume we're NOT talking an $100 paint job here.


no, i'm looking at between 10 and 20 grand. I got a pointer from my PPF/ceramic guy who I trust infinitely.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

lance.bailey said:


> I could get 52K for the car wholesale if I traded it in on a Y


Either do that, or sell it private-party and buy some other car more to your liking. 
You may not be able to "undo" the purchase, but you don't have to keep it. Chalk it up to a learning experience.


----------



## lance.bailey (Apr 1, 2019)

oh yeah, definitely a learning experience.


----------



## Mesprit87 (Oct 29, 2017)

I would try the market, all you need to find is someone who likes what you dislike... the world is full of that (or the other way around)!
Good luck.


----------



## Remiemerson (3 mo ago)

lance.bailey said:


> If changing the colour of a car, is wrap "good enough? I have seen some pretty sang good wraps and some pretty funky colours/iridescents in wraps, but when comparing wraps to a repaint when changing the colour of a car, the illusion of the wrap disappears when the door is opened.
> 
> I hate the look of the inside sill when a wrapped door is opened. As my neighbour put it - "I don't like seeing the lie".
> 
> Do all wraps end at the door edge? Paint can be made to any colour, can a wrap? Or do I just get "close enough"?


Personally, I think wraps are worth it, they give you a chance to change the color of the car in a more cost-effective / less permanent way. As for the door edge, you can always talk about this concern with whoever you are working with, I'm sure they will help you fix this issue. There are so mant colors to choose from, there is also possibity to design a custome wrap if that fits your budget!


----------

